# High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+



## Artaios (30. September 2016)

*High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Hallo liebe Leute, 

nach langer Suche im Internet habe ich die richtigen Komponenten gefunden, um mir einen ordentlichen Gamer PC zusammen zu bauen.
Er soll Videos in 1080p & 60fps aufnehmen können, ohne Ruckler und mit guter Qualität.
Dabei möchte ich natürlich alle meine Games in den bestmöglichsten Einstellungen spielen können.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

- kann man den Rechner als High-End Gaming PC bezeichnen? ✔ erledigt
- kann ich auch in 4K flüssig spielen? ✔ erledigt
- erreiche ich mit 1080p die 60fps zusammen mit Fraps? ✔ erledigt

Hier die Liste mit den Teilen:

1. Gehäuse - be quiet! Dark Base 900 Pro
2. Mainboard - Asus Z170 Pro Gaming/Aura
3. Prozessor - Intel Core i7 6700K
4. CPU Kühler - be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm
5. Netzteil - be quiet! 550 Watt Dark Power Pro 11 Platinum
6. Grafikkarte - EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Classified Gaming ACX 3.0
7. Arbeitsspeicher - 32GB Corsair Vengeance LED
8. SSD - 960GB SanDisk Ultra II
9. SSD - 240GB SanDisk Ultra II
10. Capture Card - Elgato Game Capture HD60 Pro erstmal nicht

Nochmal alles auf der Seite

Soundkarte, Festplatte und DVD-Laufwerk nutze ich aus meinem alten PC.
Ich habe einen 27 Zoll Monitor 1920x1080.
Ein gutes Headset ist auch vorhanden.
Meine Games: Alle GTA, Need For Speed, Far Cry und The Elder Scrolls Teile.


----------



## claster17 (30. September 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Ich würde für dieses System eher eine CPU mit mindestens 6 Kernen nehmen. Zusätzlich halte ich 32GB RAM für ratsam, falls du die Videos darauf bearbeiten willst.

1200W ist selbst für SLI mehr als überdimensioniert. Solche Dinger hat man für Systeme mit drei 300W Grafikkarten verwendet und da mehr als zwei Karten erstens nicht sinnvoll und zweitens kaum unterstützt werden, erübrigt sich das ganze.
750-850W reichen dicke.


----------



## Artaios (30. September 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



claster17 schrieb:


> Ich würde für dieses System eher eine CPU mit mindestens 6 Kernen nehmen.



Hmmm was schwebt dir da so vor?


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Wieso nimmst du nicht eine Capture Card, die zeichnet das Signal auf und dann kannst du daraus die Videos machen.


----------



## Atent123 (30. September 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du nicht eine Capture Card, die zeichnet das Signal auf und dann kannst du daraus die Videos machen.



Das Problem ist das diese Capture Card das ganze ziemlich billig codieren.
Für YouTube bräuchte man direkt eine x264 oder h265 Aufnahme mit vernünftiger Quallität oder eine Lossless Aufnahme.
Sonst kommt auf YouTube nur Müll raus.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Bei You Tube kommt immer nur Schrott raus, weil die das alles nachkodieren.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Mir würde sofort ein Game einfallen, das in "besten Settings" mit der 1080er noch 6 FPS bringt in FHD.

ALLES und BESTE gibts beim PC nicht. Nie. Es wird immer Ausnahmen geben. 
Und dann nur 4 Kerne? Das soll Zocken und gleichzeitig Codieren?  Kannst gleich noch mit begraben. 
Da Du ja einen Qualität-Fetisch hast, ist die Aufnahme mit Shadowplay (die praktisch keine Leistung kostet) wahrscheinlich nicht in Deinem Sinne? 

Und klar kannst Du in 4K flüssig zocken. Es gibt viel Grau zwischen Schwarz und Weiß.

Bild: rottr_2016_09_30_09_4umugo.jpg - abload.de
Bild: rottr_2016_09_30_09_4uxuds.jpg - abload.de

Und das "später" SLI ... hört endlich auf mit dieser Geschichte. 5% von den Leuten die das erzählen machen es dann tatsächlich.
a) SLI ist eine Krücke
b) SPÄTER kaufst Du Dir eine Grafikkarte mit Volta-Chip. Die sind ja für nächstes Jahr schon angekündigt, anstatt Dir eine zweite "alte" in den Rechner zu packen um die Nachteile von SLI zu genießen. Das wäre so, also würdest Du Dir heute eine zweite GTX980 zu kaufen, anstatt eine 1080er.


----------



## Artaios (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso nimmst du nicht eine Capture Card, die zeichnet das Signal auf und dann kannst du daraus die Videos machen.



Noch nie was von gehört, was soll das sein? Eine TV-Karte?


----------



## Artaios (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



HisN schrieb:


> Und dann nur 4 Kerne? Das soll Zocken und gleichzeitig Codieren?  Kannst gleich noch mit begraben.



Wie... ich soll mich zusammen mit meinem PC begraben oder was soll das bedeuten?
Was schreist du eigentlich für Sachen?

Anstatt so einen Unsinn zu texten, hättest du mir lieber auf eine nette Art schreiben können, aus der ich auch schlau werde.
Bei deiner Schreibweise werde ich nur gaga...



HisN schrieb:


> Da Du ja einen Qualität-Fetisch hast, ist die Aufnahme mit Shadowplay (die praktisch keine Leistung kostet) wahrscheinlich nicht in Deinem Sinne?



Wie was für Fetisch? Warst du besoffen und schlecht drauf als du das alles getextet hast?

Ich möchte als YouTuber durchstarten und wenn ich das mache, dann richtig mit allem drum und dran.
Schadowplay und andere Programme habe ich noch nie benutzt, habe nur mit Fraps immer gearbeitet.

In meinem Sinne? Andere Aufnahme Programme habe ich auch schon im Internet gesehen, kenne mich mit denen aber nicht aus.
Es heißt ja Fraps sei eines der besten Programme.



HisN schrieb:


> Es gibt viel Grau zwischen Schwarz und Weiß.


What!? Ehm ja alles klar!



HisN schrieb:


> Und das "später" SLI ... hört endlich auf mit dieser Geschichte.



Ich weiß auch das SLI viele Nachteile hat, warum nutzen die Menschen es weiter?
Die komische Höllenmaschine 7 zbs.?



HisN schrieb:


> Das wäre so, also würdest Du Dir heute eine zweite GTX980 zu kaufen, anstatt eine 1080er.



Hatte ich nicht vor, ich würde mir 2 neue kaufen. Falls ich sie brauche.


----------



## Körschgen (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> Er soll Videos in 1080p & 60fps aufnehmen können und das komplett ohne jegliche Ruckler mit der besten Qualität.
> 
> ...




Wenn du dir etwas Mühe gibst, dann verstehst du auch was er dir sagen möchte.

Ein Klick in seine Signatur hilft auch meistens.

Pauschal Aussagen wie dort oben sind nicht zielführend.

Das wird dir niemand bejahen, der etwas Ahnung von der Materie hat.

Wenn du uns bestimmte Software nennst, dann können wir dir eine Einschätzung für bestimmte Hardware, mit bestimmten Settings geben.

"Alles immer in bester Qualität" kannst du dir getrost abschminken.

Ein Arma 3 macht so eine Vorstellung ganz schnell kaputt.

Ohne uns also zu nennen, was du genau mit "alle meine Games" meinst, können wir dir dazu nicht viel sagen.


Selbst potente 4 Kerner (mit oder ohne HT) können an ihre Grenzen getrieben werden, auch ganz ohne zusätzliche Aufnahme.

Fraps ist ohnehin veraltet und obsolet, das angesprochene Shadowplay (Nvidia) aber auch andere Software (OBS Studio) , können so etwas besser und umfangreicher erledigen.




Artaios schrieb:


> Noch nie was von gehört, was soll das sein? Eine TV-Karte?



Das sind spezielle Karten die das Videosignal aufnehmen und codieren.

 Capture Card Amazon


----------



## HisN (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch das SLI viele Nachteile hat, warum nutzen die Menschen es weiter?
> Die komische Höllenmaschine 7 zbs.?



Dir ist noch nie aufgefallen, dass das ein Werbegag ist? Kein Mensch benutzt diesen Schwachsinn, den die da zusammenbauen. Die Dinger landen sofort nach dem Gewinn der Kiste komplett oder in Einzelteilen auf egay. 
Und warum fliegen Menschen zum Mond? Weil sei es können^^

Und sorry, wenn Du mein Geschreibsel nicht verstehst. Am Tablett bin ich meistens sehr kurz angebunden. Eventuell kommst Du mit Nachdenken drauf, was ich Dir sagen möchte.


----------



## claster17 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Der TE wird ganz schön unfreundlich dafür, dass er unsere Hilfe möchte.


----------



## flotus1 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Wieso? Es gibt sicher auch Communities in denen den Hilfesuchenden in einem freundlich-neutralen Tonfall erklärt wird was Sache ist. Und nicht immer mit irgendwelchen Maximalbeispielen um sich geworfen wird nur um zu beweisen dass alle Hardware zu langsam ist. Der Hinweis ist gerechtfertigt, aber die Art und Weise wie das hier regelmäßig zelebriert wird verunsichert nur unnötig.
Einfach mal an die eigene Nase fassen, der Tonfall der hier vorherrscht ist unnötig und kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ohne uns also zu nennen, was du genau mit "alle meine Games" meinst, können wir dir dazu nicht viel sagen.



Ich möchte Let's Plays mit allen GTA Teilen machen - vom Ersten bis zum Letzten.
Das gleiche auch mit allen Need For Speed, Far Cry und The Elder Scrolls Teilen.


----------



## flotus1 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Hätte nicht gedacht nochmal von dir zu hören. Schön dass du das Rauschen ausblenden kannst 

Für deine Bedürfnisse gibt es bei den Beispielzusammenstellungen eine passende Basis mit 6-Kerner: [Guide] PC Beispielzusammenstellungen
Der Tower für 1900€ wäre ein guter Ausgangspunkt von dem aus du mit wenigen Anpassungen zum Wunschsystem kommst.
Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, WENN du später SLI machen willst reicht auch das DPP P11 mit 850W. Da zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aber wahrscheinlich schnellere Einzelkarten verfügbar sind ist SLI als Aufrüstoption meistens sinnlos.
Wenn SLI ernsthaft geplant ist (nochmal, hier gilt normalerweise gleich oder gar nicht) dann sollte konsequenterweise auch eine CPU dazu die 40 PCIe-Lanes bietet. Mindestens also der I7-6850k.

Edit: warum SLI in Systemen zum Einsatz kommt die maximal teuer sein sollen liegt auf der Hand. Es ist die einzige Möglichkeit noch mehr Geld auszugeben als mit einer einzelnen GPU. In Extremfällen geht es ja auch nicht anders. Wenn die Leistung einer Titan X nicht ausreicht muss eben eine zweite her. In den meisten anderen Fällen rechtfertigen die Nachteile von SLI den Einsatz aber nicht und man ist mit einer schnellen single-GPU besser bedient.


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



HisN schrieb:


> Dir ist noch nie aufgefallen, dass das ein Werbegag ist? Kein Mensch benutzt diesen Schwachsinn, den die da zusammenbauen. Die Dinger landen sofort nach dem Gewinn der Kiste komplett oder in Einzelteilen auf egay.



Also ist deiner Meinung nach SLI nur Müll?
Verstehe, es verwirrt mich einfach, da so viele sich SLI in ihre überteuerte Systeme stopfen.



HisN schrieb:


> Und sorry, wenn Du mein Geschreibsel nicht verstehst.



Okay alles wieder gut.


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



claster17 schrieb:


> Der TE wird ganz schön unfreundlich dafür, dass er unsere Hilfe möchte.



Unfreundlich würde ich nicht sagen, ich habe ihn ja nicht beleidigt.
Es kommt halt oft vor, dass es anders aufgenommen wird als es gemeint war.


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Wieso? Es gibt sicher auch Communities in denen den Hilfesuchenden in einem freundlich-neutralen Tonfall erklärt wird was Sache ist. Und nicht immer mit irgendwelchen Maximalbeispielen um sich geworfen wird nur um zu beweisen dass alle Hardware zu langsam ist. Der Hinweis ist gerechtfertigt, aber die Art und Weise wie das hier regelmäßig zelebriert wird verunsichert nur unnötig.
> Einfach mal an die eigene Nase fassen, der Tonfall der hier vorherrscht ist unnötig und kontraproduktiv.



Ja du hast völlig recht, ich versuche mich zu beherrschen und nett zu sein. 
Wenn man lange genug überlegt, merkt man selbst, dass es einfach total unnötig ist auf sowas zu reagieren.
Ich habe mich halt auch emotional mitreißen lassen.


----------



## flotus1 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

So langsam wirds Zeit dass du die Bearbeiten-Funktion nutzt


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Du kannst mir ja verraten warum ich in FHD und Ultra-Settings z.b in BF1 noch ein SLI brauche.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVnygckSc-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wenn Du ganz kritisch hinschaust, dann schaust Du nicht auf die FPS, sondern auf die Auslastung der Graka.
Falls es Dir nicht sofort aufgeht, dann erkläre ich es gerne: Solange die Graka nicht *mindestens* 95% Last anzeigt, hängt man im CPU-Limit.
D.h. selbst wenn ich bei diesem Beispiel 100 Grafikkarten verbauen würde, würde ich nicht EINEN einzigen FPS mehr bekommen. Außerdem kannste dir ausrechnen was mit den FPS passiert, wenn Du nur über die CPU aufnimmst .... 


Für FHD ist SLI bei den aktuellen Grafikkarten absolut umsonst.

Bei GTA wird Dir genau das gleiche passieren.
Ultra-Gras zieht z.b. extrem an der CPU.

So sieht das mit einer Graka aus:

Bild: gta5_2016_05_02_00_161nsmd.jpg - abload.de

Und so würde das mit zwei Grakas aussehen .. Wieder auf die Auslastung der Grakas schauen. 

http://abload.de/img/gta5_2016_05_01_23_43xjs0w.jpg

Bei Games die einen 60 FPS-Lock haben wie die uralte Elder-Scrolls-Engine, bringt es erst recht gar nix, weil Du ja nicht weiter als 60 FPS kommst und die uralte Engine auch mehr im CPU-Limit hängt bei der Mini-Auflösung. Es sei denn Du zerhackst Dir die Physik Ingame, die an die FPS gekoppelt ist.


----------



## flotus1 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Ist dir eigentlich klar dass dein Tonfall eine Mischung aus Arroganz und passiver Aggressivität transportiert? Kann ja sein dass dir das nicht auffällt, deswegen sage ich es einfach mal.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> Also ist deiner Meinung nach SLI nur Müll?
> Verstehe, es verwirrt mich einfach, da so viele sich SLI in ihre überteuerte Systeme stopfen.



Es geht viel um Prestige.
Die teuersten Rechner haben nun mal zwei oder mehr Grafikkarten drin.
Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass du automatisch auch die beste Performance hast.
Multi GPU hat einfach mehr Nachteile als vorteile und daher sind solche Rechner eben mehr Show denn sinnvoll.
Willst du aktuell Gaming Leistung, kaufst du dir eine Titan X und kühlst sie mit Wasser.
Allerdings hast du dann kein Geld mehr übrig für den Rest des Rechners.


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du aktuell Gaming Leistung, kaufst du dir eine Titan X und kühlst sie mit Wasser.



Die Titan X mit Wasserkühlung usw. lohnt sich für mich nicht.
Von Wasserkühlung generell will ich erstmal die Finger von lassen.
Ich möchte einen High-End Gaming PC und keinen Extreme Gaming PC.


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Ist dir eigentlich klar dass dein Tonfall eine Mischung aus Arroganz und passiver Aggressivität transportiert? Kann ja sein dass dir das nicht auffällt, deswegen sage ich es einfach mal.



Natürlich fällt mir das auf, deswegen unterlasse ich es auch in Zukunft.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> Die Titan X mit Wasserkühlung usw. lohnt sich für mich nicht.
> Von Wasserkühlung generell will ich erstmal die Finger von lassen.
> Ich möchte einen High-End Gaming PC und keinen Extreme Gaming PC.



High End Gaming ist 6700k samt GTX 1080.
Extrem Gaming wäre 6900k samt Titan X.
Ultra Gamiung wäre 6950X samt Titan X SLI.


----------



## flotus1 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> Natürlich fällt mir das auf, deswegen unterlasse ich es auch in Zukunft.



Dich hab ich doch gar nicht gemeint 
Aber du solltest so langsam wirklich versuchen deine Posts zu editieren anstatt sie aneinander zu reihen. Weniger Arbeit für die Mods.


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



claster17 schrieb:


> Ich würde für dieses System eher eine CPU mit mindestens 6 Kernen nehmen.



Welche CPU würdest du mir denn alles für mein System vorschlagen? 



claster17 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich halte ich 32GB RAM für ratsam, falls du die Videos darauf bearbeiten willst.



Okay dann sind 32GB jetzt von Nöten. 



claster17 schrieb:


> 1200W ist selbst für SLI mehr als überdimensioniert. Solche Dinger hat man für Systeme mit drei 300W Grafikkarten verwendet und da mehr als zwei Karten erstens nicht sinnvoll und zweitens kaum unterstützt werden, erübrigt sich das ganze.
> 750-850W reichen dicke.



Gut, dann hole ich mir ein 850 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> Gut, dann hole ich mir ein 850 Watt Netzteil.



http://abload.de/img/witcher_stromverbraucanses.jpg


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> High End Gaming ist 6700k samt GTX 1080.



claster17 meint 6 Kerner würde besser zu meinem System passen.


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Dich hab ich doch gar nicht gemeint


Haha wieso Zitierst du den jenigen nicht, den du eigentlich meinst, ich dachte es geht an mich. 
Meine Reaktion war ja auch nicht besser. 



flotus1 schrieb:


> Aber du solltest so langsam wirklich versuchen deine Posts zu editieren anstatt sie aneinander zu reihen. Weniger Arbeit für die Mods.



Wie jetzt? Was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> claster17 meint 6 Kerner würde besser zu meinem System passen.



Wie gesagt. Kauf dir eine Capture Card. Die nimmt auf, Hardware mäßig. Belastet also nicht das System.
Die baut dir das Video auch schon so hin, dass du es gleich hochladen kannst.
Fraps kannst du dagegen knicken. Shadow Play kannst du ebenso in der Pfeife rauchen.
Und den 6 Kerner kannst du dir schenken.


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Kauf dir eine Capture Card. Die nimmt auf, Hardware mäßig. Belastet also nicht das System.
> Die baut dir das Video auch schon so hin, dass du es gleich hochladen kannst.
> Fraps kannst du dagegen knicken. Shadow Play kannst du ebenso in der Pfeife rauchen.
> Und den 6 Kerner kannst du dir schenken.



Ja ich möchte unbedingt die beste Qualität rausholen, damit die Videos selbst in 1080p mit 60 fps gut aussehen.
Da weiß ich echt nicht ob es sich deswegen lohnt.


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Falls Du die bei YT hochladen möchtest, dann sehen die nur gut aus, wenn Du sie in 4K hochlädst. Dann bekommen sie nämlich genug Bandbreite, das sie auch in 1080p vernünftig aussehen.


----------



## flotus1 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> Haha wieso Zitierst du den jenigen nicht, den du eigentlich meinst, ich dachte es geht an mich.
> Meine Reaktion war ja auch nicht besser.
> 
> 
> ...



Vollzitat wenn man auf den Post direkt drüber antwortet ist ja unnötig und eigentlich auch unüblich.
Mit bearbeiten meine ich dass du unten rechts bei Posts die du schon geschrieben hast einen Bearbeiten-Button findest. Damit kannst du vermeiden 3 oder mehr Posts am Stück abzulassen. Das ist auch unüblich und macht den Thread nur unübersichtlich.


----------



## claster17 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Nach aktuellem Stand würde dann ich folgendes vorschlagen, damit wir eine kleine Übersicht haben:

i7 6700K
Z170 Board
2x 8GB DDR4 3000+ MHz
1x GTX 1080
BQ DPP11 550W
Capture Card

Falls es für Videobearbeitung vorteilhaft ist, RAM auf 2x 16GB ändern.
Für SLI, auch wenn es für alles unter 4K unvernünftig ist, 2x GTX 1080 und BQ DPP11 850W.

Wären wir uns damit einig?


Für Let's Plays wird doch auch ein gutes Mikrofon benötigt. Hast du schon eins oder kommt das auch mit ins Budget?


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



claster17 schrieb:


> Nach aktuellem Stand würde dann ich folgendes vorschlagen, damit wir eine kleine Übersicht haben:



Ich aktualisiere alles jedesmal auf der ersten Seite mit den Links




claster17 schrieb:


> Für Let's Plays wird doch auch ein gutes Mikrofon benötigt. Hast du schon eins oder kommt das auch mit ins Budget?



Ja ich habe schon ein gutes HyperX Cloud II schwarz/grau


----------



## claster17 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Hab ich nicht gesehen, da ich nur selten auf die erste Seite zurückkehre.

Da du jetzt kein SLI machst, solltest du noch das DPP11 550W statt des 850W nehmen. Ansonsten schmeißt du unnötig Geld raus. Es gibt kein einziges "normales" Gaming System (1x CPU, 1x GPU), das nicht mit einem 500W Netzteil auskommt. Bei dieser Zusammenstellung würde sogar ein 400W Netzteil reichen.

Beim RAM rate ich zu 2x 16GB statt 4x 8GB, es sei denn du möchtest für die Optik alle vier Steckplätze belegen.
Kann sein, dass dein Link hier noch nicht aktualisiert wurde.
Der HyperX RAM, den du ausgesucht hast, ist vergleichsweise teuer. Ich würde folgende vorschlagen:

3000 MHz
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15
3200MHz
8654112 - 32GB (2x 16384MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX


Dann wäre noch die Frage, warum du die Asus 1080 gewählt hast. Wenn es aus Optikgründen war, hab ich keine Einwände. Ansonsten würde ich nämlich die folgenden 1080 als leisere und gleichzeitig günstigere Alternativen aufzählen:

Palit Super Jetstream 
Palit GameRock (Premium Edition) 
Gainward Phoenix GS/GLH 
Zotac AMP! (Extreme) 
EVGA FTW


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



claster17 schrieb:


> Da du jetzt kein SLI machst, solltest du noch das DPP11 550W statt des 850W nehmen. Ansonsten schmeißt du unnötig Geld raus. Es gibt kein einziges "normales" Gaming System (1x CPU, 1x GPU), das nicht mit einem 500W Netzteil auskommt.



Die Strix zieht 323 Watt unter Volllast. Dazu kommt, dass ich den CPU und die GraKa übertakten möchte.
850 Watt sind okay, der Preis stört mich also nicht. 



claster17 schrieb:


> Beim RAM rate ich zu 2x 16GB statt 4x 8GB, es sei denn du möchtest für die Optik alle vier Steckplätze belegen.



Die habe ich wie du schon sagtest wegen der Optik ausgesucht, alles an meinem künftigen Rechner, ist auf Leistung, Silence und Optik ausgelegt.



claster17 schrieb:


> Dann wäre noch die Frage, warum du die Asus 1080 gewählt hast. Wenn es aus Optikgründen war, hab ich keine Einwände.



Ja auch wegen Optik mit LED´s wie bei dem Motherboard.



flotus1 schrieb:


> Vollzitat wenn man auf den Post direkt drüber antwortet ist ja unnötig und eigentlich auch unüblich.



Ich versuche alles zusammen zu packen.


----------



## flotus1 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



> 323 Watt unter Volllast


Vielleicht das Gesamtsystem, sicher nicht die Grafikkarte allein. Das DPP 11 mit 550W wird reichen und hat mehr als genug Reserven für Übertaktung. Außerdem ist es leiser als das 850er. Du schreibst unten dass dir das wichtig ist.



> alles an meinem künftigen Rechner, ist auf Leistung, Silence und Optik ausgelegt.


Entweder oder. Das sind in der Regel widersprüchliche Optimierungsziele 
Mit 4x8GB Vollbestückung verbaust du dir nur den Upgradepfad. Das ist unnötig.


----------



## TohruLP (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



claster17 schrieb:


> Beim RAM rate ich zu 2x 16GB statt 4x 8GB, es sei denn du möchtest für die Optik alle vier Steckplätze belegen.





Artaios schrieb:


> Die habe ich wie du schon sagtest wegen der Optik ausgesucht, alles an meinem künftigen Rechner, ist auf Leistung, Silence und Optik ausgelegt.



unter dem DRP3 sieht man die eh nicht


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Ich hatte einen Screen von meiner alten 1080er FE mit einem 5960x gepostet,  die ziehen zusammen nicht mal 400W.

Btw. So wie ich (ohne eigene Kennung) belehrt worden bin, muss die CaptureCard in einen 2. Rechner. Im gleichen Rechner bringt es wohl auch keine Punkte. Und schon kommen wir wieder zu sechs oder mehr Kernen für die Video Arbeit.
Shadowplay ist eventuell nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber in 4K auf jeden Fall die performanteste Lösung.


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht das Gesamtsystem, sicher nicht die Grafikkarte allein.



Steht hier


----------



## TohruLP (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> Steht hier



"Stromverbrauch für komplettes Testsystem"


----------



## Artaios (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



HisN schrieb:


> Und schon kommen wir wieder zu sechs oder mehr Kernen für die Video Arbeit.



Sagen wir mal ich will einen 6 Kerner, welcher wäre dafür gut geeignet und welches Mainboard gleich dazu?


----------



## HisN (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

5820k oder 5960x und Mainboard hat Threshold im Gepäck.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> Die Strix zieht 323 Watt unter Volllast. Dazu kommt, dass ich den CPU und die GraKa übertakten möchte.
> 850 Watt sind okay, der Preis stört mich also nicht.



Das gesamte System zieht 323 Watt.
Die Karte alleine schafft das gar nicht, da sie nur einen 8 Pin PCIe Anschluss hat.



Artaios schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal ich will einen 6 Kerner, welcher wäre dafür gut geeignet und welches Mainboard gleich dazu?



Kauf dir ein Broadwell Board und den 6800k.
Der 6900k übersteigt dein Budget.
Als Board kannst du das Asus X99 A II kaufen. Mehr Board brauchst du nicht.
Wenn du auf LED stehst, kannst du das X99 Strix nehmen. Ist baugleich zum A II, nur eben in Rog Optik und mit LEDs.
Und immer schön auf Lane Sharing achten. Ist bei X99 erschreckend.


----------



## Artaios (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Broadwell Board und den 6800k.
> Wenn du auf LED stehst, kannst du das X99 Strix nehmen. Ist baugleich zum A II, nur eben in Rog Optik und mit LEDs.



Was kann der 6800k mehr als der 6700k?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und immer schön auf Lane Sharing achten. Ist bei X99 erschreckend.



Was ist Lane Sharing?


----------



## flotus1 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Er kann 2 Kerne mehr und hat ein quadchannel Speicherinterface. Du hattest nach einem 6-Kerner gefragt. Ich hatte hier übrigens auch schon eine Konfig mit der entsprechenden CPU drin.

Das Thema Lane-sharing auszubreiten überlasse ich Threshold, das ist sein Steckenpferd


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> Was kann der 6800k mehr als der 6700k?



Er hat eben 2 Kerne mehr, ist aber noch Haswell Architektur. Skylake ist neuer.



Artaios schrieb:


> Was ist Lane Sharing?



Willst du gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Artaios (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat eben 2 Kerne mehr, ist aber noch Haswell Architektur. Skylake ist neuer.



HisN meint 4 Kerner würde nicht reichen um auf 1080p & 60fps mit ultra settings zu zocken und gleichzeitig mit Fraps aufzunehmen bzw codieren.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> HisN meint 4 Kerner würde nicht reichen um auf 1080p & 60fps mit ultra settings zu zocken und gleichzeit mit Fraps aufzunehmen bzw codieren.



Das ist schlicht Unsinn.
Fraps ist für den Arsch. Wie gesagt, kauf dir eine Capture Card. die macht das nebenbei.
Dann reicht auch ein i3 zum Spielen.


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC fÃ¼r Let's Plays 2200â‚¬+*

Ist es jetzt Unsinn was HisN sagt, oder ist Fraps Unsinn, oder ist beides Unsinn, was ja dann den Sinn von HisNs Aussage bestätigen würde^^

Und ich bin immer wieder gespannt darauf wie sich z.b. ein i3 bei Ashes schlagen würde.

http://abload.de/img/ashes_of_the_singularvujgf.jpg

ah ... 40 FPS^^

DX12 GPU and CPU Performance Tested: Ashes of the Singularity Benchmark | Results, Average

Oder bei Division

Bild: thedivision_2016_02_2owker.jpg - abload.de
Bild: thedivision_2016_02_26vkjy.jpg - abload.de


Ach so ... da startet es erst gar nicht



> Mit Dual-Cores startet das Spiel zwar, hängt sich aber nach dem Connecten mit dem Server faktisch auf.



CPU-Skalierung und Grafikoptionen vs. Performance   - Tom Clancy's The Division: 22 Grafikkarten und sechs CPUs im Test


Ich frag mich ob da ein gewissen Herr, der gerne zu übertriebenen Pauschalisierungen neigt, nicht wieder ein bisschen über die Stränge schlägt. Einfach weil das was er jetzt schon Jahrelang erzählt, einfach weiter erzählt werden muss, es ändert sich ja nix an der Software^^

Es mag ja sein, dass ein i3 das Recording einer Capture-Card bewältigt, aber dazu muss er in einem eigenen Rechner zusammen mit der Capture-Card stecken und nix anderes zu tun haben. Denn ich frage mich immer wie irgendetwas zusätzlich aufnehmen soll, wenn die eingesetzte Software es schon vollständig auslastet.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Falsch. Erst mal infiormieren, bevor du Unsinn verbreiterst. 
Mit einem i3 starten die Games problemlos, denn der hat ja 4 Threads.
Mit einem reinen Dual Core wie dem Celeron starten die Games dann in der Tat nicht mehr, korrekt. Gilt aber eben *nicht *für den i3.

Die Capture Card macht das alles alleine, das hat nichts mit dem Prozessor zu tun. Das ist ja eben der Vorteil einer Capture Card. Die hat alles onboard, was gebraucht wird, um das Videosignal aufzuzeichnen. 
Das ist eben *Hardware*.
Shadowplay ist nur *Software*.

Ich hatte früher mal -- also ganz früher  -- eine TV Karte-. Die hat den Prozessor beim Aufnehmen so stark belastet, dass du nichts anders machen konntest.
Dann habe ich mir eine TV Karte mit Hardware Capturing gekauft. Die hat aufgezeichnet und der Prozessor war bei 0% Last. So muss das.
Und eine Capture Card macht das gleiche.

Sowas reicht da schon. HDMI Eingang. So kriegst du auch gleich den Ton mit rein.
Avermedia Live Gamer HD Lite PCI Karte - PC-Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Shadowplay nutzt die Video-Hardware-Encoder-Einheit der Grafikkarte. Das ist auf keinen Fall "nur" Software.
Und trotzdem werden viele Games keine 60 FPS in 1080p und "bester Qualität" auf einem i3 stemmen, auch ohne laufende Aufnahme, egal in welcher Form die daherkommt. Da kannst Du so viel pauschalisieren wie du möchtest, wobei es doppelt so viele 2-Kerner i3 gibt wie 4-Threader ... und Du nicht gerade speziell darauf hingewiesen hast, dass Du ausschließlich 4-Threader meinst^^


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Ja, weil die Hardware eben Arbeit verrichten muss. Da kriegst du ja nicht gratis. Irgendwo muss das mit dem Aufzeichnen ja her kommen.
Ist genauso als wenn du im Auto mit Licht fährst. Das Licht muss der Motor mit erzeugen, deswegen wird er mehr belastet bzw. braucht mehr Sprit -- ach, scheiß Auto vergleiche. 
Aber eine Capture Card arbeitet ja anders. Dort steckst du das HDMI Kabel der Grafikkarte ein und die zieht sich das Video dann genauso ab wie das ein Monitor macht. Also unabhägnig, von Grafikkarte und Prozessor.



HisN schrieb:


> Und trotzdem werden viele Games keine 60 FPS in 1080p und "bester Qualität" auf einem i3 stemmen, auch ohne laufende Aufnahme, egal in welcher Form die daherkommt. Da kannst Du so viel pauschalisieren wie du möchtest.



Er soll sich doch auch keine i3 kaufen. Er hat das Geld für einen 6700k. 
Ich rede aber davon, dass du eben mit einem i3 auch noch gut spielen kannst. Ich kenne zwei Beispiele aus meinem Umfeld und einer davon spielt Star Wars Battlefront damit. Läuft problemlos.
Dass die Games mit einem i7 noch mal ein Stück geschmeidiger sind, steht doch außer Frage. Aber unspielbar ist das eben nicht -- wie du das immer gerne suggerierst.


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Nen Kumpel von mir zockt BF4 mit 18 FPS und kommt damit klar. Jeder wie er möchte^^


----------



## Artaios (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Welche Spiele würde diese Hardware nicht in 4K flüssig bei 60fps ermöglichen?

Von allen GTA, Need For Speed, Far Cry und The Elder Scrolls Teilen.


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Noch mal über die Frage nachdenken.

Hier mal stärkere Hardware:

Bild: rottr_2016_09_30_09_4umugo.jpg - abload.de
Bild: rottr_2016_09_30_09_4uxuds.jpg - abload.de


Eventuell kommst Du drauf, auf was ich hinaus will.
Ich kann 60 FPS erreichen, oder auch nicht. Dazu hat das Game etwa 20 Regler.
Ich kann mit meiner stärkeren Graka in NFS mit 40 FPS rumeiern, ich kann aber auch über 60 FPS kommen. Die Frage ist nur: Kannst Du das auch?


----------



## Artaios (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



HisN schrieb:


> Noch mal über die Frage nachdenken.
> 
> Hier mal stärkere Hardware:
> 
> ...



Ich meine natürlich wieder in den besten Einstellungen. xD

Bestimmt nur GTA 5 oder?


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Nö, sobald Du Ultra-Gras zuschaltest, und MSAA bricht auch GTA5 auf unter 60 FPS zusammen.
NFS 2015 wird die 1080FE auch nicht mit 60 FPS in höchsten Einstellungen stemmen, da wirst Du eher bei 30 FPS und ein paar zerquetschten ankommen.
In Far Cry Primal bin ich erst mit der Titan X in die Nähe der 60 FPS gekommen, und auch da ist nicht alles auf Maximum.


----------



## Artaios (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Gut und passt die ganze Hardware zusammen?
Muss noch was dazu gekauft werden?


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



HisN schrieb:


> Nö, sobald Du Ultra-Gras zuschaltest, und MSAA bricht auch GTA5 auf unter 60 FPS zusammen.



Genau, es gibt keine Hardware, die Ultra Gras und MSAA darstellen kann.
Was aber willst du uns damit sagen?
Dass er noch 10 Jahre warten soll mit dem neuen Rechner, damit auch das dann in Ultra läuft?
Wir nie passieren. Es wird niemals eine Hardware geben, die das in Ultra darstellen kann.


----------



## Körschgen (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Geht (mir) bei sowas eher um realistischere Erwartungshaltung seitens des TE.
Da wird mit Geld geworfen und anschließend, ohne Rücksicht, alles nach rechts gedreht...und dann blöd geguckt wenn die FPS in den Keller gehen...


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Außerdem sollte man sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, immer alles in Ultra darstellen zu wollen.
Es gibt Games, bei denen ist das nicht möglich, egal was für Hardware am Start ist.


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, immer alles in Ultra darstellen zu wollen.
> Es gibt Games, bei denen ist das nicht möglich, egal was für Hardware am Start ist.



Hallo, mein Name ist      *Bumblebee* 

And welcome to JackAss Folding@Home.

Selbst der gute Gronkh schafft nicht alles auf Ultra.

Es sind immer Kompromisse zu machen.


----------



## Artaios (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Threshold schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden, immer alles in Ultra darstellen zu wollen.
> Es gibt Games, bei denen ist das nicht möglich, egal was für Hardware am Start ist.



Ich weiß, dass es nicht bei allen Games geht, wenigstens bei meinen aufgelisteten denke ich sollte es klappen oder?
Bis auf die letzten Teile, GTA V + NFS 2015 + Far Cry Primal wird auf ultra wohl nicht klappen.
Die Capture Card arbeitet ja separat oder?


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Die Capture Card nimmt das Videosignal an der Grafikkarte ab.


----------



## Artaios (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Ich habe die Liste mal aktualisiert, welches Mainboard ist gut für den 6850K?


----------



## Maddrax111 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Zum einem nimm den 6800k Intel Core i7-6800K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wenn du kein Multi GPU vorhast. Die 180 Euro Aufpreis für 200 Mhz mehr Grundtakt was man durch OC wieder ausgleichen kann da die Chips identisch sind und 12 PCI-e Lanes ist einfach abartig hoch.

ASUS X99-A II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
oder
ASUS ROG Strix X99 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wenn du es stylischer magst


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Nimm den RAM, wenn du 32GB willst.
8654112 - 32GB (2x 16384MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX


----------



## Ebrithil (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Edit: hier stand mist, sorry


----------



## Artaios (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Stimmt es, dass die EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Classified die stärkste 1080er Grafikkarte ist, sobald man sie übertaktet?


----------



## markus1612 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Eine 1080, egal welches Modell, ist bei gleichem Takt von GPU und Speicher exakt gleich schnell.

Die Classi ist halt besonders gut, was das PCB, also die Spannungsversorgung von GPU und RAM, betrifft.
Ob man nun deswegen besser übertakten kann sei aber auch mal so dahin gestellt, denn da höchstwahrscheinlich nicht vorselektiert wird, kann man auch bei einer Classi eine GPU erwischen, die nur um 100MHz übertaktbar ist.


----------



## Ebrithil (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Spannungsversorgung etc machen bei den 1080ern eh kaum einen Unterschied, die Riegeln alle bei ~2100MHz ab. Und ob da jetzt am Ende 2050 oder 2150 Mhz rauskommen dürfte in der Praxis nicht spürbar sein.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Artaios schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass die EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Classified die stärkste 1080er Grafikkarte ist, sobald man sie übertaktet?



Wichtig ist, dass der Boost auch gehalten werden kann.
Es nützt nichts, wenn die Karte auf 2200MHz boostest, aber der Takt dann innerhalb von Sekunden wieder auf 2000MHz absinkt.


----------



## Artaios (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Danke für eure Hilfe, nun ist der Rechner komplett und wird so demnächst bestellt.
Besonders möchte ich noch Threshold danken, du hast dir so viel Zeit genommen mir alles zu erklären. 
So sieht der Rechner nun aus.


----------



## RenatoSanches (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir einen zusammenstellen, habe bloß nicht viel Ahnung von der Materie, deswegen mal eine Frage von mir. Wieso nimmst du den Intel Core i7 6700K, ist der besser als der 6800k den hatte ich jetzt ausgewählt. Soll ich lieber den 6700k nehmen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



RenatoSanches schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir einen zusammenstellen, habe bloß nicht viel Ahnung von der Materie, deswegen mal eine Frage von mir. Wieso nimmst du den Intel Core i7 6700K, ist der besser als der 6800k den hatte ich jetzt ausgewählt. Soll ich lieber den 6700k nehmen?



Beide CPUs nutzt man für einen unterschiedlichen Anwendungsbereich. Grundsätzlich hat der 6800K mehr Power, aber da muss man die Power auch wirklich brauchen, damit der sich lohnt (abgesehen von teureren Mainboards etc.).


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



RenatoSanches schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir einen zusammenstellen, habe bloß nicht viel Ahnung von der Materie, deswegen mal eine Frage von mir. Wieso nimmst du den Intel Core i7 6700K, ist der besser als der 6800k den hatte ich jetzt ausgewählt. Soll ich lieber den 6700k nehmen?



Der Plan ist, dass der 6700k erst mal für das reicht, was geplant ist.
Wenn mehr kommt, ist ein neuer Unterbau durchaus wieder im Plan, aber dann eben Sockel 2066.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Zum einem nimm den 6800k Intel Core i7-6800K, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wenn du kein Multi GPU vorhast. Die 180 Euro Aufpreis für 200 Mhz mehr Grundtakt was man durch OC wieder ausgleichen kann da die Chips identisch sind und 12 PCI-e Lanes ist einfach abartig hoch.
> 
> ASUS X99-A II Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> oder
> ASUS ROG Strix X99 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wenn du es stylischer magst


Er könnte ihn auch nehmen wenn er multigpu hat, macht keinen Unterschied

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Och, mir würden da schon ein paar Beispiele einfallen, wo es 22% Leistungsverlust von 16/16 zu 16/8 und über 50% von 16/16 zu 8/8 gibt.
Pauschalen sind schön und gut, aber halt nicht immer ganz richtig^^


----------



## Threshold (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: High-End Gaming PC für Let's Plays 2200€+*

Er macht ja kein Multi GPU.


----------

